# downloading other phone roms



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I have an X. My friend has a global. Can I trick ROM manager into downloading the global\'s sbf file????


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Modify build.props????


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

No, no, and no. You\'ll end up fucking up more things and having more issues than it\'s worth.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Why would you want to do that in the first place? can't you just dl roms from his phone using rom manager?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

\\\"psycho_maniac\\\" said:


> Why would you want to do that in the first place? can\\\'t you just dl roms from his phone using rom manager?


ask he\\\'s a newbie and scared. I was going to get all the files for him and do it

I was just going to download the sbf onto my card and then copy out to his.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

just go in the thread of the rom and and download it to your computer, bring over his phone and then do it. simple as that. I wouldn't want to mess with build props. too much work for such a little job as flashing a rom.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, it sounds like it. I thought it be easy. I will just do that. 
Thanks!


----------

